# Gun store



## T-Rizz

I live in the Buckhead area and the closest store to me is Chucks Firearms. This is a quality store with a friendly atmosphere but I was wondering where yalls favorite store is around the Atlanta area for new and used quality handguns with a large selection and friendly helpful staff.

Thanks! :smt023


----------



## chris441

I have heard good things about the following:

http://www.bigwoodsgoods.com/

http://www.adventureoutdoors.us/

Moss Pawn on the south side and 400 Pawn up in Dawsonville.


----------



## T-Rizz

Thanks Chris I'll check those out. I also found B&B Outdoors in Roswell yesterday. They were helpful and had a modest selection


----------



## NGIB

Big Woods Goods up in Canton (Holly Springs) is the best store I found in the 6 years I lived in Marietta. Great folks, fair deals, what more could you ask for? I understand a new store/range just opened near BWGs, just off I-575 and Sixes Road...


----------



## Sledzep01

NGIB said:


> Big Woods Goods up in Canton (Holly Springs) is the best store I found in the 6 years I lived in Marietta. Great folks, fair deals, what more could you ask for? I understand a new store/range just opened near BWGs, just off I-575 and Sixes Road...


Big Woods is good, and the other new place Calibre? or something seems nice enough. they are going for more of an upscale look in there. As of 10 day ago the range there at the new place was not finished yet.

Also try nicks Guns. It is not fancy, and you are better off going to Adventure Outdoors if you want accessories, but Nicks has a big selection with knowledgeable friendly people.
Their range time is reasonable too!

Sled


----------



## CollinsGTO

Nick's Guns and Range up in marietta off canton rd. I know the owner, Kurt, personally and he runs one hell of a shop! its where i bought my keltec and also where i plan on buying my cz, unless of course i find one incredible deal on a used one. their NIB prices havent been beaten on everything i've looked at.


----------



## railin93

400 pawn up in dawsonville has a HUGE selection of new and used and an even bigger selection of tactical rifles and such...good people

Cedar Creek is in Oakwood (where i bought my xd9sc) and they are some of the best guys to deal with...not a greta big selection but they can get a lot and will glady let you fondle any of the guns they have without hesitation...

Shuler's is in Gainesville...kinda high on the prices but good people and have a lot of things to gawk and oogle...


----------



## Viper

I'll recommend Bulls-Eye in downtown Lawrenceville. Pretty good people when you get to know them, and the prices are usually good. I just picked up an M&P c 45 today at the same price that Bud's sells them for and no FFL fee.


----------



## jrdub20

Just bought my first firearm a few weeks ago, got a FN Herstal FNX 9mm. Live in Vinings so i went to Adventure Outdoors since they are close by, i was very disappointed. I asked the sales guy 1 simple question (what does the USG stand for on the FNP 9?) This was before i did my own research, the sales guy told me that it was the type of barrel, it is of course a safety.

It was a long drive but very worth it, went to Deaton's gun shop in Loganville/Snellville area. Didn't treat me like an annoying first time buyer, they took the time to answer all of my questions.


----------



## ng00

jrdub20 said:


> Just bought my first firearm a *few weeks ago*, got a FN Herstal FNX 9mm. Live in Vinings so i went to Adventure Outdoors since they are close by, i was very disappointed. I asked the sales guy 1 simple question (what does the USG stand for on the FNP 9?) This was before i did my own research, the sales guy told me that it was the type of barrel, it is of course a safety.
> 
> It was a long drive but very worth it, went to Deaton's gun shop in Loganville/Snellville area. Didn't treat me like an annoying first time buyer, they took the time to answer all of my questions.


liar. you bought it last week. j/k. see you soon JRDUB (btw, what the hell does JRDUB stand for?)


----------

